# Notable Prince Hall Freemasons | 2018



## Blake Bowden




----------



## Keith C

Very nice video.


----------



## Warrior1256

Nice!


----------



## LK600

Powerful message!  Loved it.


----------



## acjohnson53

Very nicely presented...


----------



## revdgadsden

GREAT VIDEO!!!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## thenewyorker83

I am a proud Prince Hall Master Mason. Loved the video brother 


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Bro.Chris

True never the less


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

